# Late Posts from July & Aug.



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Just a couple of late posts for a trip in late July and one in early Aug.
Blessed with good weather and clear water during these trips. It has been a good summer, even though I do not get to go as often as I want.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Not looking for specific location but where have you been seeing your fish? Have gone around navarre a few times over the last couple months and haven't done to hot.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice haul of flounder. Several of those flounder in those photos are big enough to be stuffed with crab and shrimp meat for a baked flounder dinner.

Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice. I haven't had any luck yet. Either the water is too muddy, it's windy, or I can't go when its nice. I'm a wader so my coverage is limited. I'll find them and when I do I'm going to kill them:devil::whistling:


----------



## bmsjr (Sep 2, 2016)

Nice work has been slow for us this year!!!


----------

